# How Long Do Fish Live?



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

I was Just woundering ive had my Freashwater Fish For 10 Yrs.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Which species live for ten years? It depends which species you are talking about. The question is too general to get only one specific answer and variables are to be considered when answering your question such as tank conditions given, foods, sources, etc.


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm sorry i have 2 tinfoil barbs and a plecto in a 125 Gal tank i do a 10 to 20% water change monthly along with filter changes and they eat terta tropical granules .


----------



## Dave66 (Mar 26, 2008)

As Herr loach Lupin rightly says, there are many variables influencing aquarium fish life spans. The source of the fish is one. Recent imports, over the last five or six years or so, from Asian fish farms practicing questionable husbandry, particularly on Rams, that are of such low quality the fish rarely live long.
That said, properly kept and fed, aquarium fish can live remarkably long lives. I kept a Jack Dempsey for more than 25 years, and he'd probably still be his bellicose beautiful self if not for a 10-day power outage due to an ice storm. The pair of giant common plecos that were his tankmates were in their 20's. 
Neon tetras commonly live between 10 and 12 years. I keep a large school of their cousins - Cardinal Tetras, and they are in their eighth year in my care. Most of the small schooling tetras can live at least five years properly kept. The livebearers usually only make it a couple years, because that's their nature; to mate and eat, live fast and die young. Bettas two, perhaps three years, and since they are adults when purchased, their life span can be very short in the best kept tanks.
Mid-sized to large cichlids can live for at least a decade. Discus, who in nature breed at a year old and are dead by two years, commonly continue breeding until they are seven or eight in our tanks, and live for two to four years past that point. Oscars, easily 10 years, 15 isn't uncommon. 
You are to be commended for keeping your barbs and pleco well enough that they are still with you. I'd be interested to know how long those Tinfoil Barbs live for you.

Dave


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank's Dave. You answered alot of Questiond i had.

Carl :wink:


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you meant that you did 10-20% changes weekly and not monthly. If not then i would suggest you start doing the changes weekly. What are your water parameters?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I was under the impression that the relatively short lifespans of rams was due to their nature and not to fish farming practices. I thought even wild-caught specimens were fairly short-lived. If I'm wrong, please correct me as I hope to get a ram or two soon and would prefer one that will live longer.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Rams are definitely hormonally manipulated to bring out their colors, which will shorten their lifespan. Everything I have read say rams should live 2-4 years.


----------



## Dave66 (Mar 26, 2008)

okiemavis said:


> Rams are definitely hormonally manipulated to bring out their colors, which will shorten their lifespan. Everything I have read say rams should live 2-4 years.


You are quite correct. The practice at Asian fish farms to inject young Rams so they color up early shortens their lives markedly; from a few days to a few months; usually well under a year. 
To avoid this problem, check the source of Rams before purchase, or seek out local breeders or those from online merchants which are not injected with hormones. Adult Rams can be absolutely gorgeous when allowed to develop naturally. 
Rams can live up to five years and breed until 3 if properly kept. I kept and bred Rams many, many times when I was on my dwarf Cichlid kick in the late 80's to mid-90's.

Dave


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

Falina said:


> I hope you meant that you did 10-20% changes weekly and not monthly. If not then i would suggest you start doing the changes weekly. What are your water parameters?


Yes this is all the results with my 3 fresh water tanks 
PH: 7.0
High Range PH"7.4
Ammonia:0.0 PPM
Nitrite:0.0 PPM
Harness 0.0 PPM
Alkalinity: 40 PPM
Temp 78F
Water Change 15% a week.
Filter and gravel cleaning once a month.


----------

